# Fili the youngest (and oldest)



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 21, 2017)

This is a little mistake I've always found funny: In the Hobbit book, Thorin states that "Fili is the youngest and still has the best sight", yet in the ROTK index (in the line of Durin family tree), it states that Fili was born five years prior to Kili. Apparently, Thorin's sight isn't the only thing that has deteriorated over the years, seems his memory is going as well... xD

In Tolkien's defense, that line of Thorin's would have been VERY easy to forget about. Thus, I think of Fili as the cannon elder brother, since the Durin tree is pretty important and came afterwards. 

The Hobbit movies stated Fili as the elder as well, since Thorin says to him that one day the throne will go to him.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Aug 22, 2017)

Indeed, an interesting detail!
It is of no consequence for the further story though, since they both died on the same day.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 22, 2017)

Merroe said:


> Indeed, an interesting detail!
> It is of no consequence for the further story though, since they both died on the same day.


Indeed, that's an amusing thought; had only Thorin died, I guess Fili and Kili would have started arguing over who was the rightful heir!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Aug 23, 2017)

You may well be the first to have noticed this, if judging from a list of inconsistencies which I otherwise think as quite complete: see this link. I found no reference there, to what you're reporting here.

Should you want them to forward your message: such things are *always* well received!


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 23, 2017)

Merroe said:


> You may well be the first to have noticed this, if judging from a list of inconsistencies which I otherwise think as quite complete: see this link. I found no reference there, to what you're reporting here.
> 
> Should you want them to forward your message: such things are *always* well received!


Wow, that's pretty cool lol! How can I get them to forward it? Or do I just edit it in?! I'm kinda nervous, I don't want to mess anything up. ._.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Aug 24, 2017)

You may want to simply send an email to an administrator there, like him.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 24, 2017)

Merroe said:


> You may want to simply send an email to an administrator there, like him.


I sent him a message!  Soon Thorin's bad memory will be noted by all. 

Thanks for the help Merroe. I apologize for being quite clueless but I'm kinda new to this kind of stuff.


----------

